# Dual Survival



## survival

New season, Cody is still there "barefoot", and new guy with him. Dave Catenbary is out of the show now. 

Although watching only 5 minutes of this, they are still arguing, but bringing up good points. Don't know yet.


----------



## WoadWarrior

The barefoot thing really irks me... it may work in his desert climate... but not in jungle swamps or Montana winters. What an idiot. That being said... I'd love to have him on my team should SHTF.


----------



## survival

Yeah, I'm sure that even cavemen wore something on their feet.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

Cody Lungren, the hippy survivalist. I read his book 98.5 degrees ... it's worth owning, which I do. He's spent decades toughening-up his feet - the bottoms of which must be like boot soles.

They brought up some good points the previous season. I sort of watch all those kind of shows, (except for the piss drinker Bear Grylis who is a farce), and take what I want from them, leaving the rest.

No one will ever be better than the guy from Canada. He makes it look much much easier than it is. A week, or even ten days, seems like a short time in an hour long show but it's not. He makes it look easy and he always tells it like it is.


----------



## WoadWarrior

My problem with Les from Survivorman... is all the time he spends backtracking to set up and take down cameras. Really? Spend your time gathering food... and get a camera crew. Because of that... he spends the first 3/4 of every show demonstrating that he can live on nothing but water. OK... point made during the first show. Time to move on. Then... he edits most of his skill demonstrations and you only get to see the end product. 

Personally... I would LOVE a show that slowed things down... and picked a region for half a season or more. Spend 8 or so episodes showing me how to live in the dessert. Show me multiple water gathering techniques... show me different edible plants... and how to process and cook them... show me how to eat small critters vice big game... Show me how to stay cool during the day and warm at night, etc. Then.... when I have a real good understanding and enough info to go try it myself.... Have Les move on to the Rockies... or Washington/Oregon.... or the North East. Pick an geographic area and then give me enough info to learn something from him.... not just be entertained by him.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Les Shroud show is a farce since its set up for a specific time knowing usually he only has to survive 3 days. 

That dual survival I can't believe anyone would teach people to drink stagnant water with mosquito larve swimming in it when they are suppose to be experts.

Bear Gryls does stupid stuff that he could easily be injured & if fact the scenario was real could set him up injured & unable to move.

JMO, they are all entertainment & not meant as educational.


----------



## Mule13

i always like les strouds show and the dual survival also, would defiantly have any of those 3 guys on the team when the shtf. i even watched baer grylls show when it was on for what it was it wasnt bad.
the other show with the American guy married to the British lady i never cared for.She seemed really out of place.


----------



## GraywolfSurvival

The Karamojong tribe in Eastern Uganda were all barefoot and had skin about an inch thick on the bottom of their feet. They could run through the jungle with a hundred head of cattle faster than we could keep up with 4wd's so they had no problem living without shoes.


----------



## pharmer14

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Cody Lungren, the hippy survivalist. I read his book 98.5 degrees ... it's worth owning, which I do. He's spent decades toughening-up his feet - the bottoms of which must be like boot soles.


Cody brought up in the pre-show at 8 EST that half of the world's population goes barefoot every day.

His philosophy is that being barefoot makes him think more about where and how he walks. While I don't agree with the barefoot thing, I think that the intent is something of value for a survivalist in any context.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

It was a decent show. Cody and the new guy discuss drinking piss for a few minutes. Cody said something to the sort "guys who drink their own piss do not know what they are doing."


----------



## Diablo_2

I like Les Stroud's "Survivor-man" series because at least he is honest about how long he is in the wilderness, that he is actually alone (with a back-up team a few miles away), and he consults with locals (both native and expert) before he attempts to "survive." He even did a behind-the-scenes episode showing exactly how he does it so he isn't trying to sandbag anyone.

Also, his show doesn't have the disclaimer that accompanies most of these survival shows: _On occasion "Blank" is presented with scenarios so that "Blank" can display certain survival skills._

Translation: _"The producers and camera crew place the snakes, spiders, alligators, etc... where they are "found" so as to make the show more exciting for TV"_


----------



## orey

watched dual survival last night, thought it was pretty good with the new guy on the show. I guess for me I like all of the shows because I can learn the good and bad from each show and use it how I see fit.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus




----------



## gin_and_pete

pharmer14 said:


> Cody brought up in the pre-show at 8 EST that half of the world's population goes barefoot every day.
> 
> His philosophy is that being barefoot makes him think more about where and how he walks. While I don't agree with the barefoot thing, I think that the intent is something of value for a survivalist in any context.


I, myself, HATE wearing shoes. I have been barefoot for 90% of my life. I only wear shoes in public or when going out for presentation purposes. However, I think that if I faced some of the challenges on Dual Survival that I would have to suck it up and strap on some footwear of some sort. I understand that Cody has trained his feet for this type of situations but on an educational stand point, I feel he should advise others to utilize footwear for their safety. Good show though...I even watch the re-runs multiple times becasue you never know what great tip you may have overlooked previously.


----------



## Jazzman

Hhhmmmmmm.....every one of these shows is geared towards ****surviving until the chopper comes to get you out**** , that is NOT real survival folks. 

And some of their ideas and socalled "tips" will have you DEAD in a real longterm survival situation...example: Strouds habit of building a long openfronted shelter with a long fire , show me a *single* indigenous culture from cold climes that builds such a shelter........brings to mind the old Indian adage " white man build huge fire , keep warm fetching wood , Indian build small fire , sit close with blanket." , and that's merely one of myriad examples. 

And don't even get me started on the barefoot bullshit , not even in warm climes is it viable. those think ( for instance) a Mesquite thorn won't go through calloused feet are deceiving themselves , and such seemingly minor things can end up *killing* you through the consequences attendant to them.


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Les stroud i like alot..but yes he back tracks alot...Dual survival is ok....what happened to the other guy????...I never liked man and women vs wild..The guy though is cool


----------

